# 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander



## Cablian (7. Juli 2018)

*2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Moin Leute,

ich habe zurzeit einen Dell S2716DG 27 Zoll WQHD 144 Hz Monitor und möchte mir einen zweiten Monitor zulegen. Da ich nicht nochmal 550 Euro für den gleichen ausgeben möchte, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir das gleiche Modell in einer geringeren Auflösung (FullHD) kaufe. Dass es technisch möglich ist, ist mir klar, nur bin ich am überlegen, wie es otisch aussieht, und ob man über die unterschiedlichen Schärfen hinweg sehen kann. Dabei sind beide Monitore nicht nur vorrangig zum zocken gedacht, sondern auch zum arbeiten.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt hat und mir helfen kann.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Ick glaube du meinst 550€ und nicht 5550 .. siehe hier : 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Ich habe damit einige persönliche Erfahrung (zwei verschiedene Röhrenmonitore) und dann noch zwei verschiede Flachbildschirme (IPS und TN). Das größte Problem ist die unterschiedliche Farbdarstellung und die unterschiedliche Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, aber wenn es zwei sehr eng miteinander verwandte Monitore sind, dann dürfte das kein Problem sein. Du mußt halt eben damit leben, dass der andere Monitor nicht so scharf ist und eine andere Skalierung hat.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind nicht die unterschiedlichen Auflösungen das Problem, sondern vielmehr unterschiedliche Bildfrequenzen der Monitore. Wenn z.B. der Zweitmonitor 60 Hz hat, kann es sein, dass der tolle Gaming-Monitor seine 144 Hz nicht gleichzeitig packt oder es gibt eben andere Zickereien. Tauchen auch immer wieder hier im Forum auf. Ich werde das mal im September fürs Heft näher untersuchen.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind nicht die unterschiedlichen Auflösungen das Problem, sondern vielmehr unterschiedliche Bildfrequenzen der Monitore. Wenn z.B. der Zweitmonitor 60 Hz hat, kann es sein, dass der tolle Gaming-Monitor seine 144 Hz nicht gleichzeitig packt oder es gibt eben andere Zickereien. Tauchen auch immer wieder hier im Forum auf. Ich werde das mal im September fürs Heft näher untersuchen.



Uff.. Das würde mich schon sehr Interessieren, vorallem wie man das herausfindet, falls es nur mal kurz auftritt oder so in der Art


----------



## Cablian (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Das heißt, wenn ich mir einen Zweiten zulege, dann möglichst einen mit ebenfalls 144 Hz?


----------



## o0Julia0o (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal im September fürs Heft näher untersuchen.


Und.. hast du es untersucht? Wo finde ich mehr zu dem Thema? Was ist z.B. mit G-sync? 1 Monitor läuft das Spiel, am anderen der Windows-Desktop. Gibt es dann Probleme?


----------



## DJ_Michii (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Hab das gleiche Problem bei meinen, hab 2x den gleichen Monitor von Asus wo sich übertakten lassen auf 165hz , sobald ich das mache, spinnt hier alles rum .. lass ich meinen Game Monitor auf 165 hz laufen und den daneben auf nur 144 hz, geht der 144hz ab und an mal aus und direkt wieder an ... laufen beide auf 144hz .. gibts keine Probleme. 

Stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich ob 144hz oder 165hz aber komisch ist es trotzdem.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

ich habe schon lange zwei mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung und Hertzrate laufen, geht problemlos, bis auf das der zweite ab und zu schwarz flackert wie über mir beschrieben. Ich habe  eine AMD-Karte, keine RTX Nvidia, scheint also nicht an meinem Treiber zuliegen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Und.. hast du es untersucht? Wo finde ich mehr zu dem Thema? Was ist z.B. mit G-sync? 1 Monitor läuft das Spiel, am anderen der Windows-Desktop. Gibt es dann Probleme?



Bei G-/Freesync bin ich froh, es überhaupt auf Anhieb auf EINEM Monitor zum Laufen zu bekommen! Nicht auszudenken, wenn da ein anderer mit unterschiedlicher Frequenz dazwischenfunkt 

Habe das Thema tatsächlich bislang vor mir hergeschoben, weil es so eine undankbare Aufgabe ist. Man probiert bisschen rum und weiß nicht, ob überhaupt was bei rum kommt. Könnte 2 Grafikkarten mal 3 Monitore in allen erdenklichen Kombinationen miteinander testen, hinterher funktioniert blöderweise alles und ich habe zwei Arbeitstage verschwendet.

Ich bin latent überfordert...  Echt jetzt, bin über jede Hilfe zu einem sinnvollen Ansatz zum Testen dankbar...


----------



## o0Julia0o (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 2 Monitore unterschiedlicher Auflösung nebeneinander*

Naja, gibt es da nicht so einen festen Testparcours?

2 Monitore
3 Spiele
Und dann halt die Kombinationen. Mit gleichen Frequenzen & Gsync. Unterschiedliche Frequenzen und Gsyc. Das gleiche ohne Gsync. Und unterschiedliche Auflösungen. 1. Monitor stellt das Spiel dar. Im 2. ist der Windows-Desktop zu sehen mit einem Browserfenster. Im Vergleich dann immer der Single-Monitor-Bestrieb. Dann würde man sehen, ob durch den Multimonitorbetrieb Gsnc in Spielen störend wirkt.

Irgendwie so etwas hätte ich jetzt erwartet, wo am Ende eine Tabelle herauskommt. Evlt. mit unterschiedlichen Monitoren - also auch innerhalb einer Testreihe. Vielleicht erkennt man ja ein Muster.

Klingt aber in der Tat sehr aufwändig.


----------



## o0Julia0o (9. Dezember 2020)

Hat sich da inzwischen wer herangetraut?


----------

